# Carbon black pigment



## Matt3d03 (Jan 28, 2021)

I was talking to a pigment company about flat black pigments and they sent me a sample of theirs that's about to hit the market. I noticed this did not blend into the epoxy at all. The pigment sizes are so much bigger than any pigment I've played with. I wonder if any type of micro grinder is available to use. @BangleGuy , this is the clarity of the epoxy I mentioned I was playing with.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

@Matt3d03 was this pigment a powder or in a liquid carrier? You would do better with something like this if you want flat black 








Black Oxide Pigment


Black Oxide is an iron oxide which is flat, black and pure in hue. Stands alone as an accent color for any cosmetic or personal care product; also useful to deepen the tone of other colors.




tkbtrading.com





I use micas and I have some of this and it works well mixing in epoxy, but it will have a shimmer.








Black Mica


This medium sheen, pearlescent black mica is approved for lips in the EU and eyes in both the USA and EU. It is non-bleeding and non-morphing for cold press and melt and pour soapmaking. A perfect mica for cosmetics, eyeshadows, soapmaking and nail polishes. Bulk ordering available.




tkbtrading.com





Let me know if you want me to mix a micro batch and take a picture. Here’s a portion of my mica powder stash

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

And the rest of my stash, plus a shoebox full on top of this cabinet. Ha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Matt3d03 (Jan 28, 2021)

Dang! Mica king! I'll have to give that black oxide a look, I was looking for the shimmer to come from the ghost blue. This was a powder but the pigment pieces came much larger than the mica I've played with before. Thanks for the offer on a test batch but I like the trial and error aspect of doing this. Does the black oxide blend like mica?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes, the black oxide is probably what they mix with mica flakes to get a blend. Mica powders are simply ground pigments mixed with mica. They all mix really well in epoxy. Just do a dip stick test on your mixing stick to see if you have enough pigment added. I like the mica epoxy blend to be very opaque.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

Oh, and yes, my wife and daughter are always shopping for makeup colors in my shop! Ha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2021)

that's an awesome.inventory Eric, did you accumulate all of that during your bangle phase?


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> that's an awesome.inventory Eric, did you accumulate all of that during your bangle phase?


Yes, I was casting a lot of bangles and 4x6 blocks for a company called Carved. I started casting mod blocks (vaping) and then my day job got really hectic so I had to wind it all down. 








Carved | Unique, handmade wooden goods you'll be proud to carry


We design and make unique, handmade wooden goods that you'll be proud to carry. Shop for Wood & Resin Phone Cases, Bracelets, Wallets, Wireless Chargers & more. Apple iPhone, Samsung Galaxy. Made with love in Northern Indiana.




www.carved.com

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (May 2, 2021)

A hint I recently discovered:
Carbon black, also know as lamp black is nothing more than a fancy word for regular soot. Yes, products obviously have some binders if in liquid form and what not, but technically you need just a nice piece of fatwood, a perforated can to burn it in, and a metal plate positioned just above the flames to catch the soot. The buildup should be carbon dust of very high levels of of purity, free of volatiles. 
A faster and less eco friendly way is burning diesel or petrol in the same manner for s mediocre oily result. 
Vigorous shaking in a small container filled with dust and binder should do the trick to homogenize the mix. 
I wanted to try filling one with vessel with epoxy and some other powder (not pigment), and attaching it to hammer drill for some tumbling time. I haven't done it yet but I see why it wouldn't work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 8, 2022)

There are lots of ways to get carbon black. If you try this method it would be interesting to learn the results.

My day job is at a company that makes ink for printing presses. Most of the pigment require at least one pass over a mill to grind to final size. Some pigments are more difficult requiring multiple passes to achieve correct grind. 

If you have coarse pigments that are your best option try crushing them to see if you can get a smaller, uniform size.

This thread is old, the participants may not have recent activity, but the information may help someone else down the line.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

